# Equity Stroke Control



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a link that higher hdcp golfers might use for handicap purposes. The other plus is that it can speed up play when used. It's not design to speed up play, but can be used for such as long as the golfer is not turning in a score for handicap purposes. ( aka fun rounds) 

Equitable Stroke Control in Golf and Maximum Scores


----------

